# Need Help Finding A/C Clutch



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Our Advance Auto Parts can order it... It's a nippondenso factory part though. Pricey. Like $200 pricey. Advance Auto part #47337. Otherwise, a whole complete remanufactured compressor I can find for $195. Weird how that works. Best of luck...


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Or, most likely, it's bad bearing $6 or so worth.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel pretty sure it is the clutch. It will cool then after a while it will chatter sorta like a growl, while it is making that sound it isn't blowing cool air. If the clutch is that high I may as well just replace the compressor, I can get a compressor with clutch for about $160 or so. It will probably be about the same after having the unit charged back up.

Can the unit be recharged without having to draw a vacuum? Can it be recharged from just the can or is there more to it than that?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Jim,

I have never seen a clutch that wouldn't be better served by replacing the whole thing. I have done a couple and come back around to replace the whole thing shortly thereafter. 

The clutches are expensive as you have noted too.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks WOW, looks like a new compressor is in the future. Thanks fellows for your help.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Can the unit be recharged without having to draw a vacuum? Can it be recharged from just the can or is there more to it than that?[/QUOTE said:


> No you need to vacuum the system down to remove all the air and moisture or the system will cool poorly and fail prematurely.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

cjm94 said:


> No you need to vacuum the system down to remove all the air and moisture or the system will cool poorly and fail prematurely.


Thanks CJ, I was afraid of that.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Evaporator and orifice tube has be replaced if a new compressor is installed.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

rockauto has the compressor from $211.89 to $280.89. Just in case you haven't looked there yet. If you do decide to go with rockauto, ask around, or google for a promo code. They give a code out with every order for 5% off, which usually is enough to cover shipping sometimes.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Bigplanz said:


> Evaporator and orifice tube has be replaced if a new compressor is installed.


This looks like it is going to be expensive, we may just drive it until it totally quits, the way it sounds that won't be long.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

No need to replace the evaporator core unless it's leaking. If you just have a clutch going out and no internal compressor damage there should be no contamination in the system. So just a compressor change should be just fine.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

And once again. Even from what he describes, it's a clutch bad bearing. Every clutch I had fail so far had exactly same cause - bad bearing. Chrysler, Mitsubishi, now Mazda. All same chatter, grinding noise - bad bearing.
It is quite so serviceable part, but it takes some technical knowledge and skill to get it out and replace. Unless friction plates on clutch are completely warn out. But otherwise, and had it done successfully, bearing, 2 hrs of cusswork, $6 - and boom. Didn't even have to remove compressor.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

ukrkoz said:


> And once again. Even from what he describes, it's a clutch bad bearing. Every clutch I had fail so far had exactly same cause - bad bearing. Chrysler, Mitsubishi, now Mazda. All same chatter, grinding noise - bad bearing.
> It is quite so serviceable part, but it takes some technical knowledge and skill to get it out and replace. Unless friction plates on clutch are completely warn out. But otherwise, and had it done successfully, bearing, 2 hrs of cusswork, $6 - and boom. Didn't even have to remove compressor.


Does the chattering, noise stop once the clutch has engaged? This one doesn't make any noise once it is engaged and only randomly at times. We will be driving along, AC blowing cool, no noise, then at no particular time it will make the chattering sound and quit blowing cold air. After it makes the chattering the first time it starts making the sound and quits blowing cold it is quit often then. 

Sometimes when we start driving it won't make the noise or quit blowing for a long time but once it starts it just keeps making the noise then quits blowing cold air then goes back through that cycle over and over.

I have noticed that if it is at night and not real hot outside that the AC doesn't do that at all, it will cool like it is supposed to, it is only when it is hot out that it does that. 

While the temperature gauge is below normal it won't make the noise or quit blowing cold on a hot day, it is only after the temps reach regular operating temps on a hot day that it will do that.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

BigJim said:


> Does the chattering, noise stop once the clutch has engaged? This one doesn't make any noise once it is engaged and only randomly at times. We will be driving along, AC blowing cool, no noise, then at no particular time it will make the chattering sound and quit blowing cold air. After it makes the chattering the first time it starts making the sound and quits blowing cold it is quit often then.
> 
> Sometimes when we start driving it won't make the noise or quit blowing for a long time but once it starts it just keeps making the noise then quits blowing cold air then goes back through that cycle over and over.
> 
> ...



Jim, I'm no expert on this stuff, but the fact that it's such an intermittent problem leads me to believe it might be something other than the clutch. The only bad clutch bearing I've run into personally squealed continuously while the clutch was engaged. Found a good link here: http://www.sanden.com/objects/Compressor_Noise.pdf #6 looks like it might apply to your situation. If it's a bearing issue, it's probably internal compressor bearings.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

ratherbefishin' said:


> Jim, I'm no expert on this stuff, but the fact that it's such an intermittent problem leads me to believe it might be something other than the clutch. The only bad clutch bearing I've run into personally squealed continuously while the clutch was engaged. Found a good link here: http://www.sanden.com/objects/Compressor_Noise.pdf #6 looks like it might apply to your situation. If it's a bearing issue, it's probably internal compressor bearings.


That is a tremendous help, thank you. After reading some of the things, I am leaning toward number 3. I just remembered that the clutch does make a hissing sound when it tries to engage sometimes and has done that for a long time. I don't hear well and my wife has told me it has made that hissing noise for a good while. She has told me several times it was making that noise and it sounded like air escaping, especially when we accelerate getting on the xway. 

We do have a slight oil leak and that could well be the problem, I will clean it and see if that does anything. I really do appreciate all the help. I will let you know if that does anything.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I am not an expert. Rock auto sez, proof the system has been evacuated properly, the evaporator and orifice tube (if equiped) required to honor a compressor warranty.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I just noticed something, we just got back from a short trip to the store. The AC worked off and on while we we gone, when I pulled into the driveway it started making the growling noise, I shut the engine off and the radiator fans stayed running but it still was making the growling sound even with the engine off. It has to be one of the fans making that growling noise. I wonder what that noise has to do with the AC cutting off. When we are driving and it makes that growling sound, it will quit blowing cool air. By the way, when the radiator fan makes that noised the fan will stop and the AC will blow hot air.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

If the noise is actually your cooling fans and they are not flowing enough air. Your pressures will get too high in town and idling and shut off the compressor to protect it. Highway speeds will push enough air past the condenser for the a/c to operate correctly.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Bigplanz said:


> I am not an expert. Rock auto sez, proof the system has been evacuated properly, the evaporator and orifice tube (if equiped) required to honor a compressor warranty.



You may be thinking accumulator ( filter/dryer). Not really needed if no contamination in system. Factory warranty will not pay for one if not needed. But I can see aftermarket requiring it to cover there butts for compressor warranty. The evaporator is the core behind the dash.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

cjm94 said:


> You may be thinking accumulator ( filter/dryer). Not really needed if no contamination in system. Factory warranty will not pay for one if not needed. But I can see aftermarket requiring it to cover there butts for compressor warranty. The evaporator is the core behind the dash.


Der. Accumulator, right!


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Sounds like you may end up getting off easy on this one, Jim. Next time pop the hood while the fans are still running and you should be able to locate the noise pretty easily.
And yep, it's accumulator/receiver, orifice tube/expansion valve, and proof of a proper flush for the warranty on most aftermarket compressors.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I will be sure and check, I will let you know what I find.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

BigJim said:


> I just noticed something, we just got back from a short trip to the store. The AC worked off and on while we we gone, when I pulled into the driveway it started making the growling noise, I shut the engine off and the radiator fans stayed running but it still was making the growling sound even with the engine off. It has to be one of the fans making that growling noise. I wonder what that noise has to do with the AC cutting off. When we are driving and it makes that growling sound, it will quit blowing cool air. By the way, when the radiator fan makes that noised the fan will stop and the AC will blow hot air.


This is good news! You may just need a new A/C fan.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man I hope you are right.


----------

